# Beethoven’s symphonies in a word



## Michael122 (Sep 16, 2021)

If you were to use a single word to describe how each of LVB’s symphonies speak to you or what they mean to you, what word would you use? These are mine:
#1 = Homage, #2 = Expansion, #3 = Inspiration, #4 = Romance, #5 = Destiny, #6 = Nature, #7 = Energetic, #8 = Provocation, and #9 = Emotionalism.
There are reasons for my application of the words used here, and will digress upon request, but most are probably obvious.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

One word: "Ecstatic"


----------



## Aries (Nov 29, 2012)

1 - Zeal
2 - Duck
3 - Hero
4 - Passion
5 - Victory
6 - Nature
7 - Dance
8 - Daydream
9 - Manifest


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

1 - 9: superkalifragilisticexpialidocious.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'd just like to contribute that these works are amongst my favorite Classical works of all time. I love his symphonies!


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

1. Classical
2. Departure
3. Revolution 
4. Romance
5. Battle
6. Nature
7. Dance
8. Homage
9. All-Inclusive


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

edited and deleted.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ludwig von Beetho von Beetho von Beetho von Beetho von
He's our mon
Gotta catch em all
Poke'mon
Don't dare yawn
He's from Bonn
He will write you 
A beautiful song
Using only a gong
You skilless pawn
Go mow your lawn


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

I can only think of original names for four of them:

5. Defiance
6. Rural
8. Quirky
9. Reconstructive


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

1. Introduction
2. Prelude
3. Revolution
4. Reconsiderations
5. Fate
6. Nature
7. Dance
8. Intermezzo
9. Apotheosis

One could spend a lifetime revising such a listing. But the Beethoven Nine allow for such spendings. For today, this listing works for me.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Generic
2. Developing
3. Groundbreaking
4. Cinderella
5. Tatatata
6. Beautiful
7. Original
8. Nostalgic
9. Decline


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Art Rock said:


> 1. Generic
> 2. Developing
> 3. Groundbreaking
> 4. Cinderella
> ...


With all due appreciation of your list, Art Rock, shouldn't you include an additional "a" (or maybe an "h") at the end of the word for number 5?

And (conscious of how many typos I myslef make), I believe you misspelled "Sublime" for your number 9.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

1. Fresh
2. Resilient
3. Political
4. Understated
5. Bold
6. Outdoorsy
7. Balanced
8. Jovial
9. Overbearing


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

If Beethoven Symphonies were fruits

1 Apple
2 Lemon
3 Grapes
4 Dragon fruit
5 Cherry
6 Passion Fruit
7 Orange
8 Banana
9 Pomegranate


----------



## Brahmsianhorn (Feb 17, 2017)

1. Discovery
2. Joy
3. Courage 
4. Contemplation
5. Struggle
6. Tranquility 
7. Vitality
8. Fun
9. Truth


----------



## Mercedes2 (May 31, 2021)

1. Beginning
2. Development
3. Earth-shattering
4. Surprise
5. Destiny
6. Bucolic
7. Powerful
8. Cheerful
9. Spontaneous


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

1. Entering
2. Mastering
3. Revolution
4. Enthusiasm
5. Defiance
6. Serenity
7. Celebration
8. Joy
9. Zenith


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> 1. Introduction
> 2. Prelude
> 3. Revolution
> 4. Reconsiderations
> ...


Were I making this list today, I would likely have "Affirmation" in position number 7. (As I suggested, revision remains an ongoing element when contemplating the Beethoven Nine.)


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

1. Donkey
2. Peacock
3. Lion
4. Giraffe
5. Owl
6. Horse
7. Dolphin
8. Fox
9. Dragon


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Livly_Station said:


> 1. Donkey
> 2. Peacock
> 3. Lion
> 4. Giraffe
> ...


substitute "Peacock" with







,
"Fox" with







,
"Owl" with







,
"Giraffe" with







,
then it will be perfect.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

pianozach said:


> 4 Dragon fruit





Livly_Station said:


> 9. Dragon


Sym 1 - Standard Western Dragon
Sym 2 - Cockatrice
Sym 3 - Wyvern
Sym 4 - Dragonnet
Sym 5 - Oriental Dragon
Sym 6 - Drake
Sym 7 - Quetzalcoatl
Sym 8 - African Dragon
Sum 9 - Hydra


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

pianozach said:


> ...
> 4 Dragon fruit
> ...





Livly_Station said:


> ...
> 9. Dragon





Ethereality said:


> Sym 1 - Standard Western Dragon
> Sym 2 - Cockatrice
> Sym 3 - Wyvern
> Sym 4 - Dragonnet
> ...


Wait a minute!

Are we talking Beethoven symphonies here, or the incidental music for the HBO series _Game of Thrones_?

I can understand the confusion. Beethoven certainly deals up a lot of fire and ice in his Mighty Nine.


----------



## Livly_Station (Jan 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Are we talking Beethoven symphonies here, or the incidental music for the HBO series _Game of Thrones_?
> 
> I can understand the confusion. Beethoven certainly deals up a lot of fire and ice in his Mighty Nine.


I was thinking of the Dragon as the apex of the animal kingdom (yeah, I know it doesn't exist), thus being the Ninth.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

SONNET CLV said:


> Wait a minute!
> 
> Are we talking Beethoven symphonies here, or the incidental music for the HBO series _Game of Thrones_?
> 
> I can understand the confusion. Beethoven certainly deals up a lot of fire and ice in his Mighty Nine.


I was thinking of the DRAGONFRUIT for the 4th Symphony, as it's a relatively unknown fruit that most people wouldn't recognize if it bit them on the cheek, and wouldn't have a clue as how to begin to eat.

In fact, most classical music fanatics might not recognize Beethoven's 4th in a blind taste test (oh, sorry, a drop the needle blind listening test). Everyone is of the opinion that it's one of his weakest, yet they are often unfamiliar with it at all.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

hammeredklavier said:


> "Fox" with
> 
> 
> 
> ...











I don't know why the image disappeared / no longer shows.
Actually I'll change it to 








The 8th may be underwhelming compared to the others on the surface, but in fact it's like an animal that looks harmless _only_ on the surface.


----------

